# Half life 2 crashes at Loading Screens HELP!



## vintox (Oct 8, 2007)

hi .. ive had problems with half life 2 at loading screens like the menu and sumtimes in the game if i manage to get into it to start with like starting a new game and at a certain part just before the A RED LETTER DAY chapter the loading screen as walking through that hallway the loading doesnt seem to load it just gets stuck on that 1 screen and doesnt move .. i tried that shortcut thing but the menu didnt load it was stuck at the loading screen .. im a die hard half-life fan any sujestions on how i can fix this so i can play it .. would be great if i could fix it ????
my comp details are:
System:

Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Computer:
Intel (R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00 GHz
3.00 GHz, 512 MB of RAM
Physical Address Extension

I bought a New Graphics Card Hopeing that this would help the performance of the game and help fix the crashing probs .. itsa :NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

start with the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------

